
How would you design a spherical compass with“squared degrees” for space travel? - SCAQTony
&quot;2 radians equals 360 degrees. Thus 1 radian = 180&#x2F; degrees, and 1 degree = &#x2F;180 radians. d(A,B) = R a &#x2F;180, These formulas can be checked by noticing that the arc length is proportional to the angle, and then checking the formula for the full circle, i.e., when a = 2 radians (or 360 degrees)&quot;
======
brudgers
[caveat: I am not an astronaut]

Over significant distances, it is probably worth considering the curvature of
space time and not relying solely on a Euclidean model.

